# Hedorah99's Amateurish Photo Thread



## Hedorah99 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello. I have been scanning a lot of pictures (yes, its sad but I have the type of camera that still uses film) and decided to share a bunch. Let me know what you think. Thanks for looking. 

 Hopefully they are in this order:
1. Mike Wazowski my B. auratum
2. One of my P. cancerides, my new favorites.
3. Pinky my A. avicular is trying to be menacing.
4. Tiny my new T. blondi. 
5. TIM my B. smithi, another one of my most favoritest.

PS. If anyone can tell me how to caption each photo individually, let me know please. I cannot find how to do it on my own.


----------



## brachy (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi
Nice photos and beautifull species  Blondi is nice, nice is its carapax pattern .


----------



## becca81 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice photos!

For captioning each one, you might want to get an account with photobucket.  It's free and you can upload all your photos there and then use the  tag to post them directly into your post.

[url]www.photobucket.com[/url]


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 23, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Nice photos!
> 
> For captioning each one, you might want to get an account with photobucket.  It's free and you can upload all your photos there and then use the  tag to post them directly into your post.
> 
> ...


----------



## becca81 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Ahh, thats how its done. Thanks becca!


No problem.  Once you get in there it's pretty self-explanatory.  You can create different albums, whatever.

Here's my main photobucket page (I pay to have no ads and extra storage).
http://photobucket.com/albums/v471/beccamillott/


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 23, 2005)

They look great!  Esp your avic (such a bright blue!) and your B. auratum (I just picked up one of these as well, it's great to see what she'll look like in a molt or two).

Karen


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 23, 2005)

*..*

nice pics.  t blondi looks awesome.


----------



## Grimlock (Oct 24, 2005)

I love the smithi pic.  He/She looks so innocent.  That's about the same size I got mine.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Here's two more*

Here's a few more pics as I scan them in.
1. Randall Boggs my N. chromatus
2. Charlene my A. seemani just after a molt. Its kinda dark because I thought the flash might scare her.

Thanks for looking and thanks to everyone who left a nice comment!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice JT! About time I get to see some of yours.


----------



## skeletor (Oct 25, 2005)

nice photos!  film still has it grandeur.  My first SLR was a Nikon F5.  film cameras teach you the value of thinking before pressing the shutter.....

here is a photo i took around 5 in the morning on a beach awaiting the sunrise...


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 30, 2005)

*My Rosie Schmelt*

Here are three pics of my Rosies Scmelt. She's named after someone who strung me along for several months and then slept with my friend capping off a perfect summer. She hated spiders so it seemed fitting to name one after her. Their personalities are nothing alike though. Two of these pictures are of her sucking the life from hapless victim. Well, I guess my ex and my rosea do have some stuff in common.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 30, 2005)

*More Photos*

Heres a bunch of new stuff I just scanned in.


1. This is a P. pulcher I bought from Scott at WhatsYourNightmare a few weeks ago.
2.Here's an experiment in macrophotography. Its my B. auratum. I need a ring flash.
3.Another Macro of James P. Sullivan my G. pulchra.
4. Macro of my M. robustum Samhain.
5. Another of Samhain.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Yet more photos.*

Heres yet a few more.


1. This is my A. avic in her home.
2. A close up of one of my P. cancerides
3. Kowolski one of my G. aureostriatas
4. A close up of Kitty my A. versicolor (RIP)


----------



## syndicate (Oct 30, 2005)

nice one man!pics look tight.
hopefull one of these dayz we can get a breeding prodject together considering we live so close


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics! Keep them comming!  Gotta love the little guys.  P. cancerides looks so innocent at that size...  And then BANG, all of a sudden they want to latch onto you once they get big


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yea, hopefully. Right now most of my critters are youngin's.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Molting Pictures*

I have been having a lot of moltings over the past few days. I wonder if they trigger it to eachother or its just my feeding schedule. 

The first two are of one of my yet un-named P. cancerides. I'll take some suggestions for the names.

The last three are of my rosea Schmelt. Two molts in three months, I am shocked.


----------



## Gesticulator (Nov 6, 2005)

wow, Hedorah, you were busy! Beautiful pics and an eclectic collection.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Some sling photos*

Here are some of my 'slings I just got around to photographing. The colors are alittle washed but I am using a 20x magnification filter on a Canon Rebel SLR. Its really hard to light a subject that the lens is only 2cm away from. Hopefully after X-mas I can buy a ring flash.

1. Here is Uncle Pecos my A. anax. He molted about a week prior and is really starting to show color.
2. Neo my new A. minatrix. He molted about an hour after this photo.
3. My yet un-named B. emilia showing her junk in the trunk.
4. A close up of my P. pulcher eating. She is really showing some nice blues in the abdomen.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 13, 2005)

*My most dangerous guys.*

Heres two pictures of my more venemous critters. Both are slings at the moment but eating like pigs and growing like weeds.

1. This is my new P. regalis. Just got him from Scott at SCR.
2. My little H. maculata hatched from Chris N Ct.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 1, 2005)

*New Stuff from White Plains: Cobalt and mesomelas*

Here are some pics of new critters I got at White Plains last week. The first four are of my Cobalt Blue Ursula and the last is of my M. mesomelas. thanx again to Scott Crowe for my two new babies. :worship: 

1. Here is Ursula saying hello when she got home
2-4. These are Pics or Ursula in her home.
5. This is my as of yet un-named M. mesomelas. I am open to suggestions for the name.  

Thanx again for looking. Any comments are gladly welcome. I love to hear feedback from the other arachnonuts.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 2, 2005)

wow!  very nice Ts, pictures, and enclosures!! great job!


----------



## liveprey (Dec 2, 2005)

Old school... exellent. Do you find it hard to keep your viv's. looking good? I'd like to ad some plants to my tanks but will prob. go the fake route.


----------



## DanCameron (Dec 2, 2005)

I really liked that 'dark' picture of your A. seemanni.  He was curled up, and being a dark picture, it kinda gave him a mysterious look.  Beautifuly H. lividum.  Great pictures all around!


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 2, 2005)

you have a very nice collection mate


----------



## syndicate (Dec 2, 2005)

that cobalt blue looks awesome!pics came out great.her enclosure looks really natural to.nice one man!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 11, 2005)

*A few new pics*

A few new ones. Thanx again for all the great feedback I get from you guys. Its always appreciated.

1. This is my E. pachypus Teddy. I need some more pics of her and try and get some weight on her.
2. My bigger G. aureostriata Mr. Waternoose.
3. A freshly molted Tig eating a nice cricket.  

Thanx for looking guys. :worship:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Some recent molts*

Here are a few recent molts.

1. My B. emilia. Quite possibly the slowest growing T ever!!
2.- 3. One of my B. sabulosums. Starting to show some great color.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 31, 2005)

*B. Auratum*

Here is Mike Wazowski my B. auratum. He/she is really starting to show some nice colors at about 2 1/2".


----------



## Ronj (Jan 1, 2006)

WOW :clap: 
I am certain that most of us are jealous of your nice collection.  Seems like you have it all together with collection/enclosures/pictures.  Very very nice.  If it would not be too much trouble could you please post a list of your entire collection so the rest of us can have a wish list?  Thank you!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ronj said:
			
		

> WOW :clap:
> I am certain that most of us are jealous of your nice collection.  Seems like you have it all together with collection/enclosures/pictures.  Very very nice.  If it would not be too much trouble could you please post a list of your entire collection so the rest of us can have a wish list?  Thank you!


Thanx for the kind words.  I have a pretty good collection. Trust me, I am jealous of many other peoples as well. Heres what I am keeping spider wise at the moment:

0.0.1 Aphonopelma Anax Texas Tan
0.1 Aphonopelma seemani Costa Rican Zebra
0.1 Avicularia avicularia Pink Toe
0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix Brick Red Pink Toe

0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum Mexican Fire knee
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia Mexican red Leg
0.0.2 Brachypelma sabulosum Guatamalen Redrump
1.0 Brachypelma smithi Mexican Red Knee
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans

1.0.1 Davus fasciatum Tiger Rump

0.1 Eucralestus pahypus Voi Baboon

0.0.2 Grammastola aureostriata Chaco Golden Knees
0.0.1 Grammastola pulchra Brazilian Black
0.1.3 Grammastola rosea Rose Hairs

0.1 Haplopelma lividum Cobalt Blue
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata Togo Starburts

0.0.1 Lasiodora difficils Brazilian Fiery Red

0.0.1 Megaphobema mesomelas Costa Rican Red
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum Colombian Giant Red

0.0.3 Nhandu chromatus Red and White Birdeater

0.0.2 Phormictropus cancerides Haitian Brown
0.0.1 Poecelitheria regalis Indian Ornamental
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher Panama Blonde
0.0.1 Pternochilius murinus OBT

1.0 Theraposa blondii Goliath Birdeater


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Me trying to use photobucket *






This is one of my blondi Tiny. Honestly, how many people have one named Tiny?







One more of Tiny, who is getting a little big for his shoebox, he may have ot move up to a sweater box.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Me tooling withg my new camera*

I bought a Olympus FE-100 recently because it had the super macro mode. truth be told I miss film. I have ot use so much lighting all the pictures are coming out orange. If anyone has any advice on how to soften the lighting for a digital cam I would appreciate it.







This is Caeser my P. regalis. Still little but a freaking pig.






Here is a new addition, Barbie my N. vulpinus. He/she is eating a rather large dubia nymph.






This is a P. platyus I just also acquired recently. I wish teh colors were better because she is really stunning.


----------



## billopelma (Jan 15, 2006)

> If anyone has any advice on how to soften the lighting for a digital cam I would appreciate it.



Looks like you may have the white balance set to the wrong type of light. 
Just try them all, there's usually only a half dozen choices. 'Auto' works most of the time, if you really want to play, try the 'manual' option. One thing I do if the light is not to my liking is to use as little as possible, just enough to obtain focus, and rely on the flash.

<edit> Sorry i guess that model does not have white bal adj. The .8" macro is exceptionally close though. 

Bill


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 15, 2006)

nice shots there.  yea i would experiment with new light sources.  i think n vulpinus is definetly on my next order.  i think they are somewhat underrated or something...never hear about them, but have seem some very nice shots of adults...   http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/NV2.JPG


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 15, 2006)

*heres a few more.*

Heres a few more of the lil' monsters that have stolen my free time. Any more incite on how to properly light for the shots would be appreciated. 






This is Neo, my little A. minatrix sling. He is getting nice and big fairly quickly. 






Here is Mr. Waternoose one of my G. aureostriatas.






And finally a mega close up of Timmy my B. smithi. This is the reason I got the camera. It took crystal clear shots in the store, which I have ot admit was much better lit than my house.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 15, 2006)

Are you using the flash?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am trying to, I don't think the fill-in mode works on the super macro mode. The manual for the camera was written by a 2nd grader so its pretty basic.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Think I got the bugs out of the camera*

After actually reading the ENTIRE manual, I think I solved my lighting problem and the focussing problem. Here's just a few more shots.











Two Mike Wazowski (B. auratum)






B. vagans






B. albopilosum






Molaram my C. fimbriatus






One of my two P. platyus.






First picture ever of my L. dificilis sling.






B. sabulosum






And finally a close up of Mr. Waternoose, my G. aureostriata.


Thanx for looking.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 21, 2006)

*A. avic eating its first B. dubia*

My recently molted A. avic was out and about when I got home form work so I decided to feed her a B. dubia nymph. I took a few shots, let me know what you think. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice pics..glad you learned the camera! Pics are much better!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 21, 2006)

pics look dope man!!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 23, 2006)

*I love digital cameras now.*












Two of Molaram the C. fimbriatus. The deli cup is webbing up nicely now.






The as of yet un named B. boehmi.






As of yet un named M. mesomelas.






P. cancerides sling sucking the life from a B. dubia nymph.






And finally, about as eye to eye with Tiny, my blondi, as I want to get.

As always thanks for looking. I always appreciate the kind words everyone has left.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a photo session with my Tiger Rump Tig. I was home sick from work and he wanted to stand still so it all worked out.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 17, 2006)

*two recent molts: B. boehmi and E. pachypus*

had two more molts recently soo it gave me reason to fiddle with my camera and get the lighting scheme down. First is my as of yet un-named B. boehmi.










And next is teddy my E. pachypus.















She's trying to hug me goodbye in this one.

As always thanx for looking. Let me know what you think.


----------



## MindUtopia (Feb 23, 2006)

Awww, so pretty!  Hopefully I get to see the kiddies soon!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great pics!! You got skills


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 2, 2006)

*M. mesomelas*

My M. mesomelas molted today. Here are some pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## MindUtopia (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute!  Maybe our M. mesomelas can make babies someday!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 5, 2006)

*A few molts: B. smithi, P. cancerides, and more of M. mesomelas*

Had a few molts over the weekend. First are of my smithi Timmy.





Here he is showing off his legs.










Ladies, he will be available in a year or so.

Now some of one of my P. cancerides. Its starting to show adult coloration.











And some more of my M. mesomelas




















Extreme Close Up!!!!! Whoooooaaaaaa!

As always thanks again for looking. If you enjoy the photos please let me know. I like to have my ego stroked every now and again.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Finally got my camera re-booted again...*

After having to re-load all the software for my danged camera, I convieniently had some molts. 
Here are a bunch from my P. platyus. I have a pair so hopefully babies in a year or two. I am pretty sure this is the male.










Some close ups





And closer yet, I am really surprise he sat still this long






While doing some cleaning I found my lividum Ursula walking out of her burrow. Perfect photo opportunity.
















And here is one even I am shocked I got. For a lividum she is pretty calm (although I am not testing that theory anytime soon).






And finally two of Molaram my C. fimbriatus. Very shy but I really like these two shots.











As always thanx for looking. If you like what you see let me know .


----------



## JCola (Apr 10, 2006)

I love your pictures, i wish my camera would do things like that for me!  very nice t's too.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 13, 2006)

*B. emelia and A. anax*

Had two more molts. here are some pics.
B. emelia.




















































And Uncle Pecos the A. anax.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*New smithi female and new klassi*

Some more photo sessions today. First is sybil my new B. smithi. Thanx ChrisNCT!!!!!





Sybil in her home.





Home again






And here are some close ups

















And here of my B. klassi, Shuna Sassi 




















She loves to show them gams .

Well, thanx again for looking. Let me know what you think.


----------



## MindUtopia (Apr 25, 2006)

So pretty!  You need to remind me what kind of camera you have because I need one of those.  Like I said, mine blows.  I break it just about every year and have to get a new one, so that time should be coming soon....and then I can get the one you have!  Then I'll have pretty pics and everyone can see my babies too.   

That klaasi was great find!  You are lucky you grabbed her when you did.


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 7, 2006)

*Freshly Molted B auratum and New E. campestratus.*

My little Fire Knee is getting bigger. Unfortunatly he may be a dude.















And this one, he decided to use my right arm as a highway from the photography bin to his enclosure.






And the new Pink Zebra Beauty





















Thanx for looking everyone.

I may be trying to sell some prints of the photos I take. If interested let me know.


----------



## becca81 (May 7, 2006)

Very nice, JT!

The _B. auratum_ has really come a long way!


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 15, 2006)

*P. murinus feeding*

here's some shots of my OBT loving named The Dirty Sanchez.






















Thanx for looking. let me know if you like them.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 15, 2006)

cool pics..i love that last one of the murinus.  you've got a great collection there...looks like a bunch of happy ts


----------



## syndicate (May 16, 2006)

haha nice name for that obt lol


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 16, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> haha nice name for that obt lol



yea. I have named a few after disgusting illicite carnal acts.


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 22, 2006)

*Some moltings and a rare appearance.*

Today I was surprised by my robustum being visible. He is never seen.










Here's those famous legs before he bats the camera with them.





And the session is now over!






My G. aureostriata molted this week. Its a boy!
















And finally one of my D. fasciatus molted. Cute little bugger!






Enjoy!


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 23, 2006)

*H. lividum molted*

Still don't know the sex because he/she/it buried the molt.




















Ain't he/she/it purty?


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 31, 2006)

*New additions*

Thanx to Stonemantis I have a few new babies. Here they are:
Here are a few of P. nigricolor #1










Here's #2






H. gigas






And a little baby B. boehmi






I actually have two more coming tomorrow. I need help....


----------



## becca81 (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new additions, JT!

How big is your _H. gigas_?


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice pictures. I'm glad you enjoy them.

@Becca81 - The H. gigas was 2.5" when I shipped it to him.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 1, 2006)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> Nice pictures. I'm glad you enjoy them.
> 
> @Becca81 - The H. gigas was 2.5" when I shipped it to him.


Ironically it was the same size when it arrived. 

Thanx again man. Can't wait for the Pampho's to put on some size.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Two more new additions*

thanx to Manny (MRL) I just got two new beasties. 

O. aureotibialis










Her new home






And a P. regalis


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 2, 2006)

Very Nice JT~!

Have fun chasing that P. regalis in that little cup....lmao!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 2, 2006)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Very Nice JT~!
> 
> Have fun chasing that P. regalis in that little cup....lmao!



Actually, its a lot deeper that it looks. He has been spending all his time in the moss at the bottom right now anyway.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2006)

nice additions man!.me you and chris are gonna have to sort out some regalis breeding in the future


----------



## Ant4755 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Had a few molts over the weekend. First are of my As always thanks again for looking. If you enjoy the photos please let me know. I like to have my ego stroked every now and again.



I like Timmy


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 3, 2006)

AHAHAHA...I am already starting!  



			
				syndicate said:
			
		

> nice additions man!.me you and chris are gonna have to sort out some regalis breeding in the future


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 7, 2006)

*B. klaasi molted*

My B. klaasi Shuna Sassi molted last night. I gotta say she is downright beautiful!

















Thanx again for looking everyone :worship:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 11, 2006)

*New rosea and more klaasi pics.*

Picked up a new rosea the other day. Male as far as I can tell and with a personality that rivals my lividum. Here is Mok.











And I took a few more of my klaasi because the others were kinda small for some odd reason.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 12, 2006)

Took some more shots today. First is of my little N. vulpinis after it decided my hand was more appealing than his deli cup.






Another shot of my new rosea Mok






And a few of my very elusive and very hard to photograph P. pulcher.
















Enjoy.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 20, 2006)

*New critters*

A few trades and purchases this weekend. I come out 7 T's ahead. I truly need an intervention.

First are a pair of pokies thanx to ChrisNCT
First is a cute little P. ornata





Next a beautiful little rufilata






Next, after a great trade with Syndicate I have a few more critters
First, a little C. fimbriatus I named Strong Bad






Next is a C huahini. I name all of my kinda fast n psycho T's after disgusting illicite carnal acts, so this one has been named "The Dreaded Rear Admiral".











Next is a darling little B albopilosum called Moe






And finally, in the continuing of the HomeStarRunner name theme is a G. rosea named Marzipan






Thank the Gods for a self sustaining roach colony! Enjoy guys. Thanx for looking. :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 20, 2006)

nice one bro!


----------



## silverpenny (Jun 22, 2006)

*Nice work*

I just got started in T's and in photographing them over the last couple of weeks.  

Now, I want to be like you when I grow up!

:clap: 
:clap: 
:clap:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you. If you like my threa, check out Kirdec's and TheNatural's thread. They most definitly are waaay better than mine.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 3, 2006)

*A few molts*

BEHOLD MY G. PULCHRA. IN ALL IT"S GLORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































Freshly shed P. rufilata







Thats it. Thanx for looking! :worship:


----------



## MindUtopia (Jul 3, 2006)

awww, so cute!  Your G. pulchra is really pretty.  I love that you named one Strongbad....does it have a candy bar too?  And it's also funny because my B. albopilosum is named Mona.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 3, 2006)

Strong Bad does not have a candy bar yet.  But Moe may be a boy so we can get them together and have Mo-slings. (This was the worst joke I have ever written).


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Molts and some feeding shots*

My little M. mesomelas molted yesterday. Got some shots and I felt like sharing.















I am beginnning to hate my camera because I can never tell if the photo was in focus until I am downloading them to the PC.

Some random shots:
P. regalis named Caligula





And my H. lividum Ursula came out to say, "Hello". Should I try and put her on my head?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 17, 2006)

lol!nice flics man


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 17, 2006)

I want that H. lividum!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 31, 2006)

*New pics and some molts.*

Finally blew some dust off my camera. Heres some shots from the feeding session today.

P. Pulcher ( I know only his legs are in focus, but I think its a cool shot)





Recently molted N. vulpinus.





Caligula my P. regalis.





B. boehmi out for a stroll.





Two of my P. cancerides. One is two molts ahead of the other.











Here is Molaram, my C fimbriatus. Molted about a day ago.










Here is one of my Juvie B. sabulosums.





And finally, one of my first T's, Tig the D fasciatus.






Thanx for looking again. Let me know if you like 'em!


----------



## becca81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice, JT!

I really like the _D. fasciatus_ - interesting angle!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Few new shots*

Two molts last week, both in the Psalmopoeus genus.

First, P. pulcher named Panama Jack










Next, P cambridgei named Hoot.





And here are some chowing down pics:
P. nigricolor





E. campestratus





And B. albopilosum


----------



## syndicate (Aug 9, 2006)

great pics man.love the one of that nigricolor.


----------



## urs (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice work!:clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Boehmi molted*

Here are two of my recently molted B. boehmi. Starting to look really good too.











And one more of Hoot the cambridgei


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

that boehmi is looking nice man!!cant wait until mine uhmm molts lol!


----------



## Loaf (Aug 19, 2006)

*Amateur pictures of my T's*

Here is my G. rosea (I have 2 but this one is the most colorful)















Just got my P. murinus for my birthday in April!















Unfotunately I have yet to take a good picture of my H. lividium
I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 19, 2006)

think u posted these in the wrong thread bro lol


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 19, 2006)

heh  that is a great looking rosea sophia...i'd like to see a pic after its next molt.   but syndicate is right, this is hedorah99s pic thread ;P


----------



## Loaf (Aug 19, 2006)

IM SO SORRY HEDORAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i dont know how to start a thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I swear it was an accident! I didnt realize I should not have posted them in here
  Please forgive a loaf!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2006)

Loaf said:
			
		

> IM SO SORRY HEDORAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i dont know how to start a thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I swear it was an accident! I didnt realize I should not have posted them in here
> Please forgive a loaf!



THIS IS UNFORGIVABLE!! YOU WILL BE HEARING FROM MY LAWYER!!!!!!:evil: :evil: 

Lol. No problem. I was looking at the thread half asleep and was trying to remember when I put the pics of the rosie up.  If you haven't figured it out just go to the Tarantual Pictures Thread and before you click on an album , click NEW THREAD at the top of the screen.


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 20, 2006)

You can't sue a Loaf. Especially one with such nice Ts at home to take care of.  Who would look after the Ts if Loaf was in jail?  Give the Loaf a break.

How is the klaasi JT?  How big is it now?  I ended up getting a female recently but it's too small for my male, I don't think it will catch up in time.  My male won't be ready for years, but I like to think ahead....

Oh, and I'll give you one guess what I named my curly hair...


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2006)

IguanaMama said:
			
		

> You can't sue a Loaf. Especially one with such nice Ts at home to take care of.  Who would look after the Ts if Loaf was in jail?  Give the Loaf a break.
> 
> How is the klaasi JT?  How big is it now?  I ended up getting a female recently but it's too small for my male, I don't think it will catch up in time.  My male won't be ready for years, but I like to think ahead....
> 
> Oh, and I'll give you one guess what I named my curly hair...



I would never sue a Loaf. I would look after her T's though if I did, in fact, prosecute. Her rosie is a good looker.

My klaasi is doing great! When your male matures, keep me in mind 

How are the roach colonies doing? NIce ot do away with crix isn't it 

And did you name your Curly Hair "Curly"? I named mine Moe


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 21, 2006)

Had two nice molts this week. Well, 3 but my P regalis is REALLY camera shy.

Here's Uncle Pecos the A. anax. He is vying for the record of my slowest growing T.






This is a freshly molted P. nigricolor. I haven't thought of a name for him/her/it yet.











And a few random shots:

G. rosea sling





G. rosea adult named Marzipan





N. chromatus named Randall Boggs





N. vulpinus named Blondie





And finally a B. sabulosum enjoying a B. dubia.






As always thanx for looking. Let me know if you like the shots.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 28, 2006)

*B. sabulosum molted*

Heres some of a freshly molted B sabulosum.
















Here's some random shots:
P. murinus





D. fasciatus






And a new arrival (thanx KJE) H. incei


----------



## MindUtopia (Aug 29, 2006)

They are so pretty.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Sep 19, 2006)

*New Arrivals*

Some new arrivals

T. blondi named Lilith (thanx MindUtopia)











and this was sold to me as a Cuban Golden Brown, but I am pretty sure its a Phormictopus platyus


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Long overdue Update*

Haven't updated the pics in a while.

Here is a freshly molted H. gigas lovingly named Idi Amin











here are some of my fav little Brachy. Her name is Shuna Sassi the B. klaasi.
















freshly molted T. blondi who gave me the worst urtication while taking this picture. His name is Tiny.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Some more molts n such.*

Here is my newly molted and freaking beautiful E. campestratus
















Freshly molted P. nigricolor











P. cancerides who was given the name The Kentucky Toboggan Ride (ask me sometime about that one) 
















New acquisition, baby A. chalcodes






And a few on one of my fav. individuals and species, Strong Bad the C. fimbriatus.





















Thanx for looking. And Happy Hallowe'en ;P


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Molts n Acquisitions*

Here are a few new pics

Freshly molted G. pulchra named James P. Sullivan






New guy, B epicureanum











L. polycuspulatus






Sold to me as a Panama Red, believed to be S. rubronitens. Hopefully it is.






Here's two that aren't T's but I didn't want to start a thread in the myriapods section. Two Scolopendra subspinipes, red and yellow legged.





Best picture I could get of the psycho.






Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Nov 28, 2006)

nice pics..the T. blondi is really pretty


----------



## Arachnophilist (Nov 28, 2006)

nice! my T.blondi is also named Tiny haha it was like a hairy green house spider when I got it in the spring.. now its a big raging monster.. Your second S.subspinipes (yellow legged) looks the same as mine as well.. Its insane, it loves to explode out of the dirt and try to run up the sides and then it nails a cricket and back down it goes.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 28, 2006)

nice shots guy!your pulchra is looking awesome.mine needs to molt already haha


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Rehousing Caligula, the P. regalis.*

Had to move the bugger due to some phorid flies deciding to use his deli cup as a breeding ground.

Here is what he was in:






The new home:






A few silks to spruce it up:






Moving time:






Home sweet home:


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice collection U have there man!
Really cool


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 3, 2006)

TheNatural said:


> Nice collection U have there man!
> Really cool


Thanx Mate! Coming from you, thats a real compliment! You always have such awesome pics and your enclosures are just incredible


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Some larger girls molted*

Two of my larger T's decided to shed off some skin.

First is my T. blondi Lilith:











Next my very first T, Charlene the A. seemani:


----------



## becca81 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome picture of _T. blondi_!  Very nice! :clap:


----------



## MindUtopia (Dec 4, 2006)

That's a very pretty blondi!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 4, 2006)

*S. rubronitens and rehousing O. aureotibialis*



MindUtopia said:


> That's a very pretty blondi!


Thanks. She is a darling. Nearly took my finger off a few minutes ago but still a darling.

My S. rubronitens decided to molt last night.





Say AHHHHHHH:





The morning after showing off her new leg. If anyone has a male, let me know!






Also just had to re-do my O aureotibialis' tank because of a ton of mold.
Here's what it looks like now:





And here she is. I think she has molted recently. Last time I saw her was before the summer.:


----------



## Doezsha (Dec 5, 2006)

Impressive collection bro :clap:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 25, 2006)

A few holiday pics. Despite my best efforts, I couldn't get the T's to wear Santa hats.

Two new additions thanx to Eric Reynolds
*Thrigmopoeus truculentus*










*Coremiocnemis sp. "Malaysian Purple Femur"*











And some random shots while feeding.
*G. aureostriata "Mr. Waternoose"*





*N. chromatus "Randall Boggs"*










*C. fasciatum "Tig"*





*C. huahini "The Dreaded Rear Admiral"*















And my two B. smithi's
*Timmy*





*and a hopefully gravid Sybil*





*SHAKE THAT GHETTO BOOTY!!!!!*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 8, 2007)

Some new guys form White Plains. God Bless Tommy Agosta!!!

*Sericopelms sp. Gualipes. Looks kinda like S. melanotarsum*





*This was sold to me as Brachypelma pallidum. If anyone knows if the name has changed, let me know.*






And some molts
*P. cancerides*





*B. epicureanum*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 30, 2007)

A few new pics n' such

*B. epicureanum*





*B. verdezi*











*New Arrivals*
*Cyritophilis portoricae freshly molted*





*C. crayshawi*






*And some non-tarantulas*
*Scolopendra morsitans*





*Alipes sp.*






As always enjoy, thanx for lookin', and let me know what you think


----------



## Natemass (Jan 30, 2007)

nice pics the first 3 ts ive never heard of


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 30, 2007)

I like your collection. Theres a lot there that are not common to your everyday hobbiest like myself. Very nice pics.


----------



## pinkzebra (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice photos! You have an interesting collection.


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW very rare Ts, never even heard of some, amazing! BTW what kind of substrate is in your crawshayi's vial? sorry for the weird question...


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for posting the pics..you've got some nice set ups..as well as nice residents of the set ups.  i only have one or two set ups that aren't as basic as can be.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> WOW very rare Ts, never even heard of some, amazing! BTW what kind of substrate is in your crawshayi's vial? sorry for the weird question...


Its actually just peat. I put it in kinda moist so he could construct a burrow and have been letting it dry out.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 1, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> thanks for posting the pics..you've got some nice set ups..as well as nice residents of the set ups.  i only have one or two set ups that aren't as basic as can be.


Thanks man. truth be told a lot of the photos, esp. close ups, are in a "photo box" I made thats a little more decorated than the permanent homes. Really aggressive species, like the P. cancerides, don't get moved for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Its actually just peat. I put it in kinda moist so he could construct a burrow and have been letting it dry out.


Thanks bro! Impressive collection none the less, such rarities.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Photo session withn Beezle*

Beezle is my female O. aureotibialis. For some unknown reasons she has been above ground the past few days. I took advantage of this and snapped some pictures. She complied by posing and only attacking the lens once.
*Hanging out in her flowers*





*She just wants a hug*





*Close up of the carapace. Well, as close as she would let me get.*










*And finally what I think turned out to be the best shot of the day  I just really like it because it shows off the golden flash on Leg I. This feature is what makes thsi sp. unique and drew my eye to them initially.*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Freshly molted Sericopelma sp. Gualipes*
















*Some random pics*

*T. blondi (Lilith) chowing on a dubia*











*S. rubronitens*






*E. pachypus*






*P. rufiliata*






*And some pedes...*
*Alipes sp. eating a dubia nymph*





*S. morsitans eating a dubia nymph*












*And finally...*
*My female smithi sitting on a nice sac!  *


----------



## syndicate (Feb 19, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: sac is burlly!!!!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 19, 2007)

that T.blondi looks pretty hefty how big is it?


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics as always! Congrats on the sac Im hoping my female lays a sac soon(although probably won't happen because I dont know if the male got any good insertions, and no more attemps because hes passed on.) Oh Im wondering what kind of containers your using?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 20, 2007)

Natemass said:


> that T.blondi looks pretty hefty how big is it?


She;s pretty big. i'd say 7 inches or so. I am terrible at estimating.





Novak said:


> Great pics as always! Congrats on the sac Im hoping my female lays a sac soon(although probably won't happen because I dont know if the male got any good insertions, and no more attemps because hes passed on.) Oh Im wondering what kind of containers your using?


I use 20 qt. Sterlite sweater boxes. They are kinda high so I terrace the insides a tad. I have not had any incidents with falling yet. They are about 3 bux and very stackable.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 21, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> I use 20 qt. Sterlite sweater boxes. They are kinda high so I terrace the insides a tad. I have not had any incidents with falling yet. They are about 3 bux and very stackable.



Im guessing we are using the same boxes, but to be sure would you mind taking a picture of the overall container, or if not how does it lock? Mine lock but not on all four sides.


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 21, 2007)

Im lovin the P.rufliata thats going to be one of my next T's. Keep up the good work all of your T's and pix look good.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 21, 2007)

Novak said:


> Im guessing we are using the same boxes, but to be sure would you mind taking a picture of the overall container, or if not how does it lock? Mine lock but not on all four sides.


Here, let me know if these help...
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=687897&postcount=200
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=687890&postcount=199

They don't really lock on all four sides. They kinda clip at the fornt and the back but none of the T's have ever tried pushing the tops. I think its proly on too tight for them, but I don't trust these set ups with my pedes.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 21, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Here, let me know if these help...
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=687897&postcount=200
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=687890&postcount=199
> 
> They don't really lock on all four sides. They kinda clip at the fornt and the back but none of the T's have ever tried pushing the tops. I think its proly on too tight for them, but I don't trust these set ups with my pedes.


Well we have the same tanks, they were great. What do you use for your pede, I made a mistake awhile ago and put a pede in one of these and well it escaped luckly my dad found it and caught it.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 21, 2007)

Novak said:


> Well we have the same tanks, they were great. What do you use for your pede, I made a mistake awhile ago and put a pede in one of these and well it escaped luckly my dad found it and caught it.


I use the rubbermaid 20 qt container with snapping lif. Much taller and the lid seals all the way around. I have found my large subspinipes hanging upside down from the top before, and he has yet to escape.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 4, 2007)

*FEEDING Feeding feeding*

Guess, what, I was feeding the kids and...















And two videos
[YOUTUBE]WzhKZfbX0JU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3l9_e0TUlbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrypticRealism (Mar 7, 2007)

Ohh beautiful A. seemani
I think it's my favourite shot


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Freshly Molted C. huahini*

For a supposed "shy and skittish" spider, this one loves having its pictures taken.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 13, 2007)

nice chilobrachys!


----------



## epiphone (Mar 14, 2007)

really nice Chilobrachys love those chilobrachys;P


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice standout color on the Chilobrachy. How big?


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 15, 2007)

nice pics bro


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 15, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Nice standout color on the Chilobrachy. How big?


About 3 inches right now.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 15, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> nice pics bro


Thanx man. Nice to know I have some fans .


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Some molts and just some cool pics n such.

*C. fimbriatus. These are quickly becoming my favorite genus.*






*Freshly molted P. rufiliata.*







*And the fruits of my first breeidng attempt. If you are wondering why there are some bad eggs in there, I screwed up and they were stuck to some of the eggs with legs, I had to wait for them to molt before I could remove them.*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

Great pics as usual, what species did you breed?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> Great pics as usual, what species did you breed?


Shoulda put that in there, B. smithi.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh awesome! Whats the count?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> Oh awesome! Whats the count?


About 30. I made a few mistakes in the incubation so I am happy any made it. Not bad for a first time.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

Not bad at all, what kind of incubation method did you use?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> Not bad at all, what kind of incubation method did you use?


Pulled the sac at 30 days and used a hammock. The eggs were not very developed and I made the hole in the sac too big and they all fell into the hammock. Turning them then became a nightmare. then the hammock broke. All in all, I am glad any made it.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah wow that would of been a nightmare. It sure is amazing the some made it. It's just the badluck we get dealt. Good job in saving the 30 some little ones you have:clap: . My A.avic is holding a sac right now, I think I'm gonna just try letting them hatch out with the mom.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 4, 2007)

great shots of those smithi slings man!awesome to finally see em


----------



## TRON (Apr 5, 2007)

You have a wonderful thread. It´s cool to see how your photography had improved along the way and it´s easy to see how much you love each one of the  T´s in your great collection. Congratulations!!!



syndicate said:


> great shots of those smithi slings man!awesome to finally see em


Exactly my thoughts!!!


----------



## Sunar (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice pictures....esp love the slings picture. Those are always some of my favorite pictures..."Fresh from the sac". 

~Fred


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Some molts*

Busy week for some of my slower growers.

*Brachypelma emelia*















*Brachypelma sabulosum*















*Aphonopelma chalcodes*





And some non-tarantula additions:
*Scolopendra polymorpha*





*Scolopendra heros castaneiceps*






Thanx again for looking. And thanx especially to everyone who leaves feedback. Its really appreciated! :worship:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 10, 2007)

*A. avicularia egg sac*

Cannot see mom too well, but the sac is pretty clear. Seems to be pretty good sized.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 23, 2007)

*New arrivals and molts...*

Some new arrivals thanks to Tommy Agosta...
*Euathlus sp. "Chilean Yellow"*





*Phormictopus atrichromatus or antillensis. Was sold as a Red Island Birdeater. I am leaning kinda towards atrichromatus.*










*And a newly molted 1.0 B. auratum. I need to find him a girlfriend!!!*


----------



## AlainL (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi!

Not so amateurish to me 

Very nice pics and collection.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Molts*

Here are some molts. The first one I have been waiting on for months now.

*Lasiodorides polycuspulatus*






Here's a whole slew of my 1.0 B. auratum. Should be mature by the fall or early next year. Ladies, he needs some action!!!!
*Mike Wazowski the Brachypelma auratum*


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice nice nice,  I love your Brachypelma auratum I cant wate to get one


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 30, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Nice nice nice,  I love your Brachypelma auratum I cant wate to get one


Get an adult female. He will need some lovin'!!!


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Get an adult female. He will need some lovin'!!!


you got it Im lookng to do a big order soon


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 4, 2007)

*New non-theraposid additon*

Just got a L. murhpyorum. Tried to take some pics. He is faster than hell but thankfully cannot climb plastic.


----------



## Gesticulator (May 4, 2007)

That is amazing!!!!! Is that the "segmented" spider, ancestor of tarantula?


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 7, 2007)

*Molts n such*

Some recent molts.

*Moe the Brachypelma albopilosum*










*Randall Boggs the nhandu chromatus. Now a confirmed bachelor.*










And a few of one of my favs.
*String Bad the Chilobrachys fimbriatus*


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 14, 2007)

*G. aureostriata molt*

Unfortunatly this guy/girl shredded the part of the molt I needed. The part i did see looked male. I seem to be having a lot of boys crop up lately.

*Mr. Waternoose the Grammastola aureostriata*


----------



## Doezsha (May 15, 2007)

Awesome pics Hedorah99 I cant wait for my two Grammastola aureostriatas to get some size on them they are about 2¼" .01 & 1¾" .02


----------



## lunixweb (May 15, 2007)

Wow, u have a really nice collection, ur tiny T. Blondi is amazing & the B. Smithi too, congrats.. :clap:


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 21, 2007)

*Big Update: Molts and a whole bunch of new critters.*

First the molts:
*Cyclosternum schmarde*










*A lot of my Brachypelma verdezi*















*Phormictopus atrichromatus*





Now for the new critters.
*Paraphysa scrofa: A sling and a juvenile*










*Not a T, but a mygalamorph: Acanthogonatus franki*















*Crassicrus lamanai*





*Chilobrachys sp. Dyscolus*










*And finally, Chilobrachys sp. Guangxiensis*











Thanx again everyone for looking and all the people that leave comments. You rock!!


----------



## syndicate (May 21, 2007)

man that verdezi got big!hope mine molts soon.any idea on sex yet?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Shuna Sassi my Brachypelma klaasi (note: I was haired unmercifully for taking this picture. My amrs have welts and the urticaria went through my shirt and got my stomach!*





*Randall Boggs the Nhandu chromatus.*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 9, 2007)

*New Kiddies and some molts*

Picked up these two at the White Plains show. I know they're not T's, but I am not starting another thread.

*Gorgyrella sp. "Red Trapdoor"*





*Gorgyrella sp. "Black Trapdoor"*





One of my Phormictopus platyus molted. the camera really does this one no justice.
*Phormictopus platyus*





And another of my klaasi, recently molted as well.
*Brachypelma klaasi*


----------



## syndicate (Jul 9, 2007)

trapdoors look sweet man!nice closeup on that red species


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Nice feeding shot and some molts...*

*Acanthogonatus frankii devouring a zoophoba*





Now some molts...
*Schmelt the G. rosea. Named lovingly after an ex.*





*Paraphysa scrofa*





*Tiny the Theraposa blondi.*





*And finally my new favorite, a Chilobrachys dyscolus. Looked like hell when I got her. Looks phenomenal now I must say.*


----------



## syndicate (Jul 30, 2007)

dyscolus looks awesome!great pics


----------



## rikukunut (Aug 24, 2007)

WoooOOOooOOOooOOOooooW :drool:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 27, 2007)

A few molts....
*Chilobrachys huahini*





*Crassicrus lamanai*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 27, 2007)

A few molts....
*Chilobrachys huahini*





*Crassicrus lamanai*





*Phormictopus cancerides*





*Cyclosternum fasciatum on a sac*


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 1, 2008)

*At long last, I have a camera again...*

Its hard taking pics when one arm doesn't like moving yet...

*Chilobrachy fimbriatus*










*E pachypus (I can never remember how to spell the genus)*





*Acanthogonatus franki*





*Phormictopus cancerides*


----------



## seanbond (Aug 2, 2008)

kewl kollection!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 2, 2008)

my favorite pic is still of the T. blondi in the first post. it appears to be looking at the camera!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 2, 2008)

nice one man!only took you a year or so to update your page haha


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 16, 2008)

*P regalis*


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 18, 2008)

*nice*

nice pictures, P.cancerides kick ass 
heres mine


----------

